# Daddy bought some burl!!!!!



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

He just now called me, I was wrong, it isn't 10,000 lbs....
































Its 27,000 pounds!!! and he bought it all[:0][:0][:0][:0]

I got no idea how its all gonna fit in the garage, were already full of Macassar ebony, cocobolo, and granadillo.

The burls are, Chechen burl(green, brown, white), Paela burl(white, pink, orange, red, black, almost purple), and Ramone burl(whole thing is as white as holly with eyes in it!).

The burls will cost an average $8 a lb. and they are green.
tomorrow night you should start checking ebay for them, I'll update soon, happy turning!
I'm gonna post pics ASAP, but I have to wait till its here (prolly tomorrow) until then, just check hobbithouse's pics


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

TEASE!!!

I'll be waiting [}]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 10, 2006)

I think you need to have a fire sale![}][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 10, 2006)

Chit have you ever seen 13-1/2 tons of wood? 

Look into renting a trailer (as in tracter trailer) for storage. Sometimes you can rent them cheap.


----------



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

Ron I've seen whole factories lined wall to wall with wood.

c'mon, the supplier doesn't keep a couple hunderd pounds of wood here and there.
he has 2 gigantic factories in downtown St Louis, MO That are full to the brim with "tons" of wood.[][8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 10, 2006)

Son, I was talking about storage space, not trying to insult you. 

I've been around sawmills allot longer than you. Did you forget you showed us your "garage"


----------



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

Hahaha[]

...actually those are pretty crummy pics that only show 1/8 of the wood, maybe I should get a couple more, the flash is fixed.[]


----------



## JimGo (May 10, 2006)

Where are the pics of the burls!?!?!? []


----------



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

Ron I just reread your post, but this time I can breathe correctly (no gas mask, done cutting for the day) I responded incorrectly I thought you said something else.

Dad is gonna bring them home in two waves

The burl is at the factories now, we just got to stick them in the truck and haul them home


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 10, 2006)

Chit that's a nice load that's coming home. At $8 lb. you guys have some serious 'bread' invested in your little garage business. Not my business but I find it difficult to imagine that you guys make around $20K a year. More power to you but please don't insult your readers' intelligence with your small income/business statement. I don't know of any business that makes only $20K with that sort of cash/investment outlay. Methinks there's possum in them woods (pun intented).
-Peter-


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 10, 2006)

27000 lbs @ $8 per lbs is $216000!!! 
I think that $8 per pound is quite steep. Some years ago I was thinking of importing burls from Australia, and then the price was less than $5 per lbs incl the import costs, i.e shipping, tax, tolls. Was too much for me at that time, and I could not find anyone to go into with me on this.
Check this link out:
http://www.bradsburls.com.au/whole_burls.htm

The most expensive burl (York Gum) listed there is $1.93 per lbs. and such burls like Red and Brown Mallee and Coolibah are $1.31 per lbs.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that link Rudy


----------



## bdar (May 11, 2006)

Guys I will be seeing Brad on the 13th at the Brisbane working with wood show and I can vouch that he has some mighty fine burls and at reasonable prices. Last year he was selling 3/4" x  
3/4" x 6" red mallee burl blanks for $2 AUS, if you guys go to his site have a look at his purple gidgee, flame she-oak, brown 
mallee burl and coolibah burls as well. He was also selling I think 24 burl blanks that would suit the Sierra and Atlas/Polaris pens for around $10-$12 Aus
Darren


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />Allow me to be dead honest with you...
> 
> We are paying $5.10 a lb for these burls.
> ...



You are telling us that your dad bought burls for an amount of money one gets a nice house in some areas: 27000 lbs. of burl at $5.10 a pound makes a grand total of $137700!! Wow!!! This is quite a step up for a garage wood shop - don't get me wrong this is not meant to be anyhow as an insult - just seems to me a couple numbers too large.
I really hope that you can sell so much wood. Recommend to get a company like Woodcraft or CSUSA involved!!


----------



## chitswood (May 11, 2006)

Dad buys it with a credit card and gets 30 days to earn the money back, I beleive he has claimed the burl but is gonna buy it 1/2 and then the other half.

The price also went up, not sure how thats gonna work.

Yup, its big $$$ but you'd be suprised the work we put into it[]

I need you guys to buy any you can so we can pay the bill[] I'm about to get busy, there coming home tomorrow I'm told.[:0][}][] -Watch ebay!


----------



## chitswood (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Chit that's a nice load that's coming home. At $8 lb. you guys have some serious 'bread' invested in your little garage business. Not my business but I find it difficult to imagine that you guys make around $20K a year. More power to you but please don't insult your readers' intelligence with your small income/business statement. I don't know of any business that makes only $20K with that sort of cash/investment outlay. Methinks there's possum in them woods (pun intented).
> -Peter-



We have 30 days to pay off the burl, Dad keeps giving me more info , so I'll keep updating.

He claimed 27,000 lbs. of it, he wants to bring it home in waves of 2,000 lbs.
As of now the average price for chechen and ramone is $8 a lb (thats cheaper than most candy stores BTW[}])

The paela has been bumped to nearly $30 a lbs due to the high demand on its amazing color and figure.
I just showed you a baby cap I believe, from what Dad says, there will be some killer burls(better be[}][]), I haven't even seen the chechen (my favorite of the 3 burls)

From what I've been told, this is gonna be promising, we only have to sell it fast enough!

About what you said on our yearly profit, thats not really your business, you have no info to back up your opinions, you don't have to trust me I guess[]. 

When I say small business, I didn't say lax workers. Its me and Dad running the whole show every day of our lives'--- 2,000 pounds of burls, unprocessed[8D]...


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 11, 2006)

Chit,

Just wanted to say I'm impressed with both your attitude and entrepreneurship.  Buy as much as you can, charge as much as you can, and work as hard as you want!  

You always reply to messages with a positive and upbeat attitude which I find pretty rare on the internet.  In the short time I've been here, I've seen more than a couple of emails trying to get under your skin, and you never take them uip on it...

Personally, You and your dad's example inspires me and if it works for  you that is great! []

BTW, these other guys are just jealous, I know I am... []


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 11, 2006)

I tip my hat to KingBubba. Seems like guys like Darick, who come here to offer something people here may want and need, get treated like crap. I'm glad more vendors dont frequent this site.


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2006)

CHits go to it dude !! Thats a lot a money in some ways and nuthen in others !! I know guys buying not wood BUT other things in those large dollar amounts and MUCH larger  !!! I been in 3 diffrent business  over the yrs some BIG some small ,,I use to be in the Gold business and carried 100K a the stuff around in a small case actually in 2 coat pockets on a busy xmas weekend from my wholesaler back to the store many times  !! Work hard make lots a money its really NO ones business one thing forsure when you sit down to dinner at night you know YOU earned it and it kina tastes BETTER  !! ! I work my butt off everyday keeping our house afloat NO one gives us anything and don't CARE what ANYONE thinks  and I applaud you and your dads hard work been there doing that :O) just I ask 1 thing LET me in on some a those nice hunks a burl  [][]
 someone may say whou well I know micro tobacco blenders that 0rder some tobaccos in the 1 and 2 ton quanity and need 20 diffrent tobaccos !! ! One burned up and lost it all last yr of a special syrian Latakia we use he has 100's a thousands a dollars invested and he IS a SMALL business with good credit and SOME ready cash ! so ya dude I know what your saying and I know you guys are working your butts off and should be very proud of it !!!




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> About what you said on our yearly profit, thats not really your business, you have no info to back up your opinions, you don't have to trust me I guess[].




IF it's no ones business, than you should'nt broadcast it on the internet
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14419&whichpage=1#145134




> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />Dad buys it with a credit card and gets 30 days to earn the money back, I beleive he has claimed the burl but is gonna buy it 1/2 and then the other half.



There are credit cards that give you cash back, some as high as 3%.
If you are looking to spend the type of money you are talking about and using a CC, you might as well make it work to your advantage.

Good Luck


----------



## airrat (May 12, 2006)

I don't understand why it matters how much money their company brings in.  I get the feeling some people feel he is stepping on others toes and will always be looking for anyway to give chitswoods a "bloody nose" to discredit them somehow.

I also have to commend his attitude.  He always tries to keep a positive/upbeat tone in his posting.  No matter what someone has said against him.  

My only complaint is I still don't see any pictures!!![]


----------



## lwalden (May 12, 2006)

Darick- I'm a sucker for chechen burl- Hope to see some pictures of what you've got once it's available. I'd be interested in somewhere between 10 and 20 lbs, depending on how it looks. I know that's just a drop in the bucket compared to what you're working with....


[I just showed you a baby cap I believe, from what Dad says, there will be some killer burls(better be[}][]), I haven't even seen the chechen (my favorite of the 3 burls)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 13, 2006)

Nobody is 'trying' to get under Chit's skin. The obvious point here is that they're making good money and that's good BUT pleaz dont give me the load that it's a piddly $20K per year business. That kind of credit line($100K) requires a hefty return. No jealousy here either, just plain good ECONOMIC $EN$E. Is there a pauper that is holding and making(wood) a kingly ransom?? 

-Peter-[]


----------



## chitswood (May 13, 2006)

hey, like I said in the posts with the burl pics, there was a miscommunication.

Dad was talking about 2,700 pounds of burl not 27,000 - A Major miscommunication.
You should've seen him when I asked about it.[}][]

My apologies about the 27,000 pounds of gibberish.

It didn't make sense to me either, but I trusted dad's judgment, so I was ready for 27,000 pounds.

Again, your pointing that I'm misleading in my claim of $20,000 profits and you barely know anything about our wood business,  certainly not enough to make those kind of claims.

You don't trust me?[][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2006)

You know what they say don't you...

The best way to make a small fortune in this business, is to start with an large one


----------



## mikes pens (May 13, 2006)

For all the dumping that Darick seems to get, their E-Bay site has a good rating.  I wonder how some of us would like it if other people were that harsh on our own kids as they started out in business?  At least Darick is trying to do something.  My 19 year old son plays video games - Darick strives to do something.  I think I will buy from him sometime soon.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 13, 2006)

Hey Mike that is a good idea.  Darick has always treated me more than fair with the orders I have made from him.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> 
> Again, your pointing that I'm misleading in my claim of $20,000 profits and you barely know anything about our wood business,  certainly not enough to make those kind of claims.
> 
> You don't trust me?[][]



Chit, this is not about not trusting.It's not for me to judge, nor for others for that matter. I was merely pointing out the obvious that $20K yearly profit didn't compute with the ability to purchase such a large, single amount with such ease of credit. I'm not putting you nor your dad down. It's just a matter of time before I make a purchase from you, no hard feelings.

-Peter-[]


----------



## smwoodcrafts (May 13, 2006)

There is nothing strange about a purchase like that even if it was that large. I applied for a business Visa with NO record of income from my business and they gave me a $25,000 credit limit. Banks don't care. They'll give you enough rope to hang yourself and be in debt for the rest of your life. Besides American Express HAS no credit limit. 

Chitswood, I take my hat off to you and your father for making your wood business a profitable one and for pursuing to grow it. 2,700 or 27,000 lbs, it's still more then I would take a chance on. I am waiting for a look at that wood.

[8D][]


----------



## chitswood (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



There were no hard feelings, its fine.[] 
Dad doesn't give me much info on his credit line, but it must be good, we bought 45,000 of ziricote boards (we got a ton of it now) and there hasn't been any problems.

20k was last years profit, but my sister was working then and Dad still talks about all the bad things she did. (if you had a problem, she refunded the money AND sent the wood[xx(])

I was told, our net profit was around 80,000 , but mistakes cost Dad a whopping $40,000 (Thanks alot Jess [}]) and supplies and taxes were about $20,000, which leaves $20,000 for us[]

Jess left[] so perhaps profit is up, I only know what I'm told!


I already posted pics of the burl, and if your just after pen blanks, I have those drying right now, the burl caps and slabs are already listed.


----------



## chitswood (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> <br />For all the dumping that Darick seems to get, their E-Bay site has a good rating.  I wonder how some of us would like it if other people were that harsh on our own kids as they started out in business?  At least Darick is trying to do something.  My 19 year old son plays video games - Darick strives to do something.  I think I will buy from him sometime soon.



Get him away from the games!

There gonna hit with a double edge sword soon, costing him is time and already the games are like, $60, a console is $400 + tax.

Its gotta be one of the most unrecognized way of wasting you life.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> I was told, our net profit was around 80,000 , but mistakes cost Dad a whopping $40,000 (Thanks alot Jess [}]) and supplies and taxes were about $20,000, which leaves $20,000 for us[]




I think the problem is that you are an excited teenager, who sometimes makes mistakes in what he says, causing confusion (not an insult, just an observation).

Your GROSS profit was $80,000 before expenses and your NET profit after taxes was $20,000. Wording can make a difference.

Also, in these threads on the burls, you are constantly contradicting yourself. I don't think you are trying to be dishonest, but what you say can sometimes be taken that way. I feel this is a sign of both inexperience and youthful enthusiasm in running your business.  As to how much you and your dad make, it's your business, DON'T be broadcasting it on the internet. You need to be careful in what you say on a public forum, it can turn around and bite you.

I wish you success in your business and I truly hope you can break six figures in net profit this year. Reading inbetween the lines of what you have written, it sounds like its possible. 

Good luck!


----------

